# Hi old sailor new voyages



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I have a shannon 38 that my dad sailed to the south pacific and left in Australia when he died. I bought it from my brothers and sisters kept in in an Oklahoma lake for 10 years and have recently moved it to puget sound. Back to the ocean for me.


----------

